# Year One...



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are some night pics of my first yard display... I will try to get some day pics tomorrow... unfortunately the fog in the chiller didn't produce the mass I had hoped...


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

*a few more...*


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great.

Love the lighting.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

This was your first year? Your setup looks like it was done by an old pro. Nice work on the cauldron!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

day shots... ala sepia


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the look of the fire holder. Especially the chain that goes from skull to skull.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That is an amazing porch!
Fantastic job!

The lighting is perfect and the stone effect is great. I love it!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

First year? Damn, I'm in my fifth -- going on sixth -- and my stuff isn't that good! Excellent job.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow. Looking great. I love the sepia shot.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good. I can't tell from the picture: is the stone facade actually painted on a cloth material?


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Looks good. I can't tell from the picture: is the stone facade actually painted on a cloth material?


Pink Foam
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8409


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Faantastic, Love the facade


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Excellent especially for a first year!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's some impressive foam and paintwork! Great job.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o kay so about a month before halloween next year , you come to my house and help me--dam nice work


----------

